# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Osmanlı Devleti'nde İlk Yahudi Lobisi Nassiler

## ceydaaa

picture764ej3.jpgSözünü ettiğimiz Yasef Nassi, Osmanlı Sarayı'yla bu kadar yakın irtibata geçince devlet yönetimi üzerinde etkinliği olan bir yahudi lobisi oluşturdu. İşte bu lobi yani Nassiler, Osmanlı Devleti'nde kurulmuş ilk yahudi lobisidir.

Yasef (Yusuf) Nassi aynı zamanda dünyanın değişik yörelerine dağılmış durumdaki yahudileri Filistin topraklarına toplama fikrini taşıyordu. Bu yüzden o, siyonizm in Teodor Hertzl'den önceki asıl fikir babası olarak bilinmektedir. Bu idealini gerçekleştirmek için de Kanuni Sultan Süleyman'la iyi ilişkilerinden yararlanarak kendisine Filistin'in Taberiye gölü çevresinde bir miktar arazi verilmesini sağladı. Bu toprak parçasını alınca bölgede büyük bir yahudi yerleşim merkezi kurma çabaları içine girdi ve yahudileri oraya göç etmeye çağırdı. O orada kuracağı yahudi yerleşim merkezine Sultan tarafından muhtariyet verileceğini umuyordu. Ancak idealini gerçekleştiremedi.

----------

